# Beacon Hill Fort - Photo heavy



## Malenis (Jan 3, 2016)

What a top place to visit! I can see why there have been so many reports on the fort! So….may as well add another and apologies for the photo heavy post.

An early start paid off….stunning skies at such an interesting site.

An article in the Clacton Gazette says that they are looking to reopen the site in February, although it doesn’t look like there has been much of an attempt made to get anything started. 


WW1 gun emplacement reinforced with WW2 concrete by Malenis Photography, on Flickr

WW1 gun emplacement reinforced with WW2 concrete-5 by Malenis Photography, on Flickr

WW1 gun emplacement reinforced with WW2 concrete-4 by Malenis Photography, on Flickr

WW1 gun emplacement reinforced with WW2 concrete - roof by Malenis Photography, on Flickr


Tower by Malenis Photography, on Flickr

Tower-2 by Malenis Photography, on Flickr

Tower Door by Malenis Photography, on Flickr

Observation Post Gun Emplacement - Graffiti by Malenis Photography, on Flickr

Observation Post - on top of WW1 gun emplacement-5 by Malenis Photography, on Flickr

Observation Post - on top of WW1 gun emplacement - Window-3 by Malenis Photography, on Flickr

Observation Post - on top of WW1 gun emplacement_ by Malenis Photography, on Flickr

Observation Post - on top of WW1 gun emplacement - Window by Malenis Photography, on Flickr

Observation Post - on top of WW1 gun emplacement - door by Malenis Photography, on Flickr

Gun emplacement by Malenis Photography, on Flickr

Gun Emplacement-18 by Malenis Photography, on Flickr

Gun Emplacement-15 by Malenis Photography, on Flickr

Gun Emplacement-13 by Malenis Photography, on Flickr

Gun Emplacement-12 by Malenis Photography, on Flickr

Gun Emplacement-11 by Malenis Photography, on Flickr

Gun emplacement-10 by Malenis Photography, on Flickr

Gun emplacement-6 by Malenis Photography, on Flickr

Gun Emplacement Steps by Malenis Photography, on Flickr

Beacon Hill-5 by Malenis Photography, on Flickr

Beacon Hill-4 by Malenis Photography, on Flickr

Beacon Hill-3 by Malenis Photography, on Flickr

Beacon Hill-2 by Malenis Photography, on Flickr

Beacon Hill - Workroom-2 by Malenis Photography, on Flickr

Beacon Hill - Underground by Malenis Photography, on Flickr

Beacon Hill - Underground-2 by Malenis Photography, on Flickr

Beacon Hill - Underground Gates by Malenis Photography, on Flickr

Beacon Hill - Underground Gate-2 by Malenis Photography, on Flickr

Beacon Hill - Tree take over stairs by Malenis Photography, on Flickr

Beacon Hill - Generator House by Malenis Photography, on Flickr


----------



## urban-dorset (Jan 3, 2016)

Certainly some beautiful light you had there. Thanks for showing us.


----------



## mockney reject (Jan 3, 2016)

Great pictures

I love this place we use to visit here as kids with my parents


----------



## theartist (Jan 4, 2016)

bad graffiti


----------



## krela (Jan 4, 2016)

Fantastic photos, I'm glad it was photo heavy!


----------



## HughieD (Jan 4, 2016)

Fantastic stuff there. Thanks for sharing...


----------



## flyboys90 (Jan 4, 2016)

Superb photographs,I love the mix of black & white & colour really brings it to life.


----------



## tazong (Jan 4, 2016)

lovley pics - the third one was my fav


----------



## Tizzme (Jan 5, 2016)

I loved the pictures looking out of the observation post at the two legged giraffes  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## smiler (Jan 5, 2016)

Proper Job Malenis, Thanks


----------



## TheNarrator (Jan 5, 2016)

Very very nice.. The Illuminati are everywhere


----------



## lawrence89 (Feb 27, 2018)

Really nice images. Well done!


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Feb 27, 2018)

Nice to se the old ranging and elevation datum figures are still 'engraved' in the concrete base foundations.


----------



## merribrody (Mar 8, 2018)

Oh this is so pretty. So very, very pretty. Great photos.


----------



## pizzapie (Mar 8, 2018)

The colours and the lighting, really make the photos brilliant


----------



## oldscrote (Mar 9, 2018)

I don't know how I missed this post first time round,what a stunning place beautifully captured.

There's a shed load of history of the place here.......good old sub brit

Subterranea Britannica: Sites: Beacon Hill Fort (Harwich)


----------



## The Wombat (Apr 9, 2018)

Stunning photos 
Would like to see this one day


----------

